# p i.d.?



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

View attachment 126577
i caught this p during a fishing trip to Brazil, don't know what type it is...can anyone help??


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

gloom said:


> View attachment 126577
> i caught this p during a fishing trip to Brazil, don't know what type it is...can anyone help??


big ass RHOM


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> View attachment 126577
> i caught this p during a fishing trip to Brazil, don't know what type it is...can anyone help??


big ass RHOM
[/quote]
well he was actually only 8 "...he also had a spine in front of his dorsal which i've never seen before. Is that normal for rhoms??


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rhom


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

thats one odd looking rhom


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks odd because it seems to have been dead and preserved for a while.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> looks odd because it seems to have been dead and preserved for a while.


yeah it was frozen for about a week before i took the pic... i didn't think it was a rhom though.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gery he said it had a stripe down the front


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

bob351 said:


> gery he said it had a stripe down the front


a spine...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gloom said:


> gery he said it had a stripe down the front


a spine...
[/quote]
what do you mean by spine like a bone or a colour


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

bob351 said:


> gery he said it had a stripe down the front


a spine...
[/quote]
what do you mean by spine like a bone or a colour








[/quote]
right in front of the dorsal there is a small spine pointing towards the head...maybe used for defense??


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

gloom said:


> gery he said it had a stripe down the front


a spine...
[/quote]
what do you mean by spine like a bone or a colour








[/quote]
right in front of the dorsal there is a small spine pointing towards the head...maybe used for defense??
[/quote]
perhaps a new species of 'unicorn rhom'??? i could see that making big bucks


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

its defo a serra we know that for sure, to me it does look like S.rhombeus, so im going for that, remember you caught this beauty in the wild so they do take on slightly different shapes and sizes to the area that they live.............


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

if you use the zoom 2x you can barely see it ...small white line. i caught 2 others of the same species and they had the spine also. imo if another larger fish tried to swallow them they would get stuck in the throat because of this feature. if anyone reading this has a rhom and knows what i'm talking about confirm this for me.


----------

